

What are the most common open ports for private internet - sniuff

Hi, I am configuring OpenVPN and I am going to be using it under restricted internet (most of the ports closed) also I can&#x27;t use 80 and 443 ports, what are the most common open ports except 80 and 443?
======
ParadisoShlee
[https://isc.sans.edu/top10.html](https://isc.sans.edu/top10.html)

